
The “Bus Test” Considered Harmful - aard
https://medium.com/@ard_adam/the-bus-test-considered-harmful-b431216db9cc#.z60kl251l
======
Slackwise
I'm surprised I didn't know this had a name. I find that a lot of large
organizations have some system that doesn't pass, though, from either an in-
house app only one dev is an expert on, to a system some infosec guy refuses
to give anyone else access to but himself.

